# format not supported



## abhi2 (Feb 9, 2013)

in security option ,by mistake all the users like (administrator,user..etc) r deleted except system .i try to made new users .i have taken ownership, the drive is accessible but still some things like videos,games r not working. it shows that the format not supported


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

For the videos that won't play, check the permissions on the individual files. There is the whole matter of how the permissions are "inherited" or not. And, of course, check to see if the format of the videos has been altered [are they still vob, mp4, avi, mov, wmv, etc.?] Try playing the videos from different players - if they don't play in any, and their formats do seem to have been altered, you could make a copy of a video to test with, then try a free file conversion tool to see if it plays after converting it to another format.

For the games, it might be easiest to run a "repair" re-install, if it shows as an option in Programs & Features (Control Panel). You could check at the website for the game, and they might have information as to whether your game offers the "repair" install option.

Let us know how it goes.


----------

